# some interesting east coast ACL's i saw on ebay



## RCO (Jan 31, 2017)

unfortuently most of these bottles have already sold as I found them when looking thru sold listings  but they are still very interesting and hard to find as I haven't seen many of them before 


start off with this neat " Royal Beverages " from St Johns Newfoundland , don't know anything about it but its in the same type of bottle that was used in Ontario in a number of places 




http://www.ebay.ca/itm/RARE-CANADIA...831962?hash=item1a212e4c1a:g:Pb0AAOSwB09YRD~V


----------



## RCO (Jan 31, 2017)

another Newfoundland bottle a "Union " from St Johns 


http://www.ebay.ca/itm/VERY-RARE-UN...198253?hash=item2828ccbd2d:g:GwcAAOSw2xRYYui8


----------



## RCO (Jan 31, 2017)

another " arctic beverages " but this one from Halifax Nova Scotia 





http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Arctic-High-...084957?hash=item3d30fff19d:g:NgMAAOSw9GhYgSGy


----------



## RCO (Jan 31, 2017)

a "gold label " Halifax beverages bottle , haven't seen it before either 






http://www.ebay.ca/itm/RARE-CANADIA...c8cc17f&pid=100011&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=282270286504


----------



## RCO (Jan 31, 2017)

a "capital " beverages bottle from Halifax Nova scotia 






http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Capitol-Beve...1762154?hash=item3d3165d46a:g:zxwAAOSwNnRYh6g-


----------



## RCO (Jan 31, 2017)

a "Donovan " beverages bottle from Halifax Nova Scotia 







http://www.ebay.ca/itm/WH-Donovan-B...681112?hash=item3d31c02558:g:ykkAAOSwLEtYjPvn


----------



## RCO (Jan 31, 2017)

a  " Tennant " from Moncton New Brunswick 





http://www.ebay.ca/itm/H-F-TENNANT-...826661?hash=item2ef5697c65:g:oGUAAOSwk1JWdtY7


----------



## RCO (Jan 31, 2017)

an "atlantic "beverages from Moncton New Brusnwick 





http://www.ebay.ca/itm/RARE-CANADIA...215934?hash=item1a1f88e8fe:g:~g4AAOSwB09YCMZl


----------



## RCO (Jan 31, 2017)

not sure if the pictures are working properly or not , I'm seeing some shown as attachments instead of pictures although if you click on them it takes you to a picture


----------



## RCO (Jan 31, 2017)

not an acl but also came across these 5 soda water bottles from St Johns Newfoundland - for "union " and "newfoundland brewery " , appear to be fairly old but don't know much about them 








http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Lot-of-5x-Di...214928?hash=item2ef99b8690:g:UQEAAOSw2xRYWfnm


----------



## RCO (Jan 31, 2017)

for all my searching didn't come across any art deco or older embossed bottles from atlantic Canada from say 20's - 40's period


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 1, 2017)

Those are some nice ones!  I've got one of those Gold Label bottles but in quart size.  It's a label that would look a lot nicer with that white foam stuff they put into expensive ACL milk bottles behind it.  Not sure where you get that stuff though.  I've always wanted a bottle from Newfoundland, especially one from before it joined Canada.  I think that's the last province that I don't have anything from.  Actually I might not have anything from New Brunswick either, I can't remember at the moment.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 1, 2017)

RCO said:


> for all my searching didn't come across any art deco or older embossed bottles from atlantic Canada from say 20's - 40's period



There's the Evangeline art deco bottle from Nova Scotia, one of Canada's nicest art deco bottles.  I think those may have had a pretty wide distribution at one point.  I can't find any others by Googling though.  Which is quite strange.  I did notice that Halifax bottles are shockingly cheap on Kijiji out there though, I wonder if they don't have many collectors.  Someone is currently selling a pair of labeled 1910's sodas for $25 and the ad has been up for a whole month!  I would jump on that in a heartbeat if it was something local to me.


----------



## RCO (Feb 1, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> There's the Evangeline art deco bottle from Nova Scotia, one of Canada's nicest art deco bottles.  I think those may have had a pretty wide distribution at one point.  I can't find any others by Googling though.  Which is quite strange.  I did notice that Halifax bottles are shockingly cheap on Kijiji out there though, I wonder if they don't have many collectors.  Someone is currently selling a pair of labeled 1910's sodas for $25 and the ad has been up for a whole month!  I would jump on that in a heartbeat if it was something local to me.




I'm not sure about prices , some of these acl's went for a lot of money or people asking a lot if they were still for sale . 
although the 5 newfoundland aqua soda water bottles sold for less than $20 plus shipping if you check the add , which I though seemed really low as I hadn't seen them before and they all seemed to be in good condition and old 

I did come across a 30 oz Evangeline acl bottle from Halifax but didn't post it as it wasn't that interesting a label 

don't have any bottles from Newfoundland either or Nova Scotia , have a tennant from Moncton NB but its fairly plain white label and some newer Seaman's bottles from PEI , don't really see a lot of old east coast bottles in antique stores , although sometimes see the odd Halifax one but I never know if its worth the price or not


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 1, 2017)

I mainly focus on western Canada, the only others I have would Acadia by Evangeline...and a Tall from Saint John's NB....but again both saw a much wider distribution than just the east coast.
Acadia I don't think went into Manitoba.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 2, 2017)

Hey Canadacan, isn't that Acadia bottle very similar to the Van Bros The Lions bottle?  Do you know if they're modified versions of the same design?
And I really like that Tall bottle, a lot more than the Tall from BC.


----------



## RCO (Feb 2, 2017)

have seen the acadia before , not sure why I don't have one yet , I'd say there is definitely some around at antique malls or online . 

haven't seen the Tall from Saint john's before but is a lot of similar acl bottles in that same size and style


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 2, 2017)

Yes the Acadia and Lions are similar...I'll do a photo. Seems strange Saint John Beverages had been bottling Tall, most of the Tall's I've seen are from Red Deer and Medicine Hat, I have not seen one from BC yet..... that same orange and black label was in Red Deer as well.


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 2, 2017)

The crackle pattern is different...in fact on the Lions I have a variant with large 'REGISTERED TRADE MARK' that has yet another crackle pattern.
Both bottles are made by Consumers glass.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 2, 2017)

Oh yeah they don't look quite so similar there.  Funny the resemblance, I was wondering if they'd copied the mold but side by side it looks obvious that they didn't.


----------



## RCO (Feb 9, 2017)

saw a couple neat PEI bottles today 

this one from Murray River PEI - Poppy , never seen it before 




http://www.ebay.ca/itm/RARE-CANADIA...318177?hash=item1a25711721:g:q7IAAOSwn7JYCM-3


----------



## RCO (Feb 9, 2017)

and a Peerless 10 oz bottle from Charlottetown PEI 



http://www.ebay.ca/itm/RARE-CANADIA...477698?hash=item1a25644402:g:u1MAAOSw4shX-69L


----------

